# 2016 Midwest Classic Bicycle Show



## richjw1946 (Dec 21, 2015)

Does anyone know if the Midwest Classic Bicycle Show has been cancelled? It is usually held on the last Sunday in January at the  Gateway Convention Center in Collinsville, il.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes rich, unfortunently it's true. There will NOT be a 2016 midwest bicycle expo. Trailnet has severed ties with the others and basically turned it over to Bworks to Stl. But they did not have the time and resources needed to get it going for 2016. However, it looks like there will be a 2017 show/swap, but may not take place at the same location. Some of us are trying to come up with something on a smaller level for the Midwest or maybe even just Mo/Ill. I'll post anything that develops.


----------



## richjw1946 (Dec 22, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Yes rich, unfortunently it's true. There will NOT be a 2016 midwest bicycle expo. Trailnet has severed ties with the others and basically turned it over to Bworks to Stl. But they did not have the time and resources needed to get it going for 2016. However, it looks like there will be a 2017 show/swap, but may not take place at the same location. Some of us are trying to come up with something on a smaller level for the Midwest or maybe even just Mo/Ill. I'll post anything that develops.




Sorry to hear that the show has been cancelled.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 22, 2015)

If anything different happens I'll post it everywhere. Take care rich.


----------

